# NJSP



## Negaproach (Nov 30, 2002)

Anyone else here taking the exam on June 21st. I got my packet in teh mail today, looks like the exam is going to be similar to the MA one with a video componant to it. Also, anyone on here know anything about them in general, moral, or if their a good agency to work for? I already skimmed the other postings on them on here and was wondering if anyone else had anything to offer.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

I've been down there a lot. From what I've seen and heard, they are pretty squared away (of course NO ONE compares to MSP, :lol: ). GOOD LUCK!
-Eric


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

NJSP...the birth place of "racial profiling." That's right, check your history, this is where it came into the national spotlight. I'm sure they have taken steps towards addressing the issue like most departments. Of course, there are always going to be ignorant people out there that employ this tactic.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

NJSP has ugly cruisers! 

Seriously, a very squared away group from what I have seen.

-Mike


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

tomahawk said:


> NJSP has ugly cruisers!
> 
> Seriously, a very squared away group from what I have seen.
> 
> -Mike


so true on both :lol:


----------



## Negaproach (Nov 30, 2002)

Thanks for the responses. I've heard both that they are a good department but also its pretty obvious they haven't shaken the racial profiling/DOJ review stigma from years ago. From what I've seen on other sites noone seems to know anything about the video portion of the exam and that its new for NJSP to be doing it as part of their exam. Maybe this will give me a leg up from the mass exam experiance. We'll see. thanks again guys.


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

good luck


----------



## Deputydog522 (Oct 7, 2002)

Who cares what the cruiser looks like its a police job and a pretty good one by what I hear. I hear its a very tough academy and a good one. You just have to get used to using red lights instead of blue lights. :roll: I dont get why all police dont use blue!!!


----------

